# African Land Snail Hibernation??



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone elses snail acting wierd? 
Brian hasnt moved in 3 weeks - at all - but he isnt in hibernation as he hasnt sealed over
when i run him under luke warm water he come out but goes straight back into his shell again
he also hasnt ate in 3 weeks

is this just due to the season?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Do you offer him a variety of food?

What species is he?

Also if the temps get low, that could also be a factor.

Or is he old?


----------



## danwenalski (Aug 16, 2008)

marty.twigs said:


> Anyone elses snail acting wierd?
> Brian hasnt moved in 3 weeks - at all - but he isnt in hibernation as he hasnt sealed over
> when i run him under luke warm water he come out but goes straight back into his shell again
> he also hasnt ate in 3 weeks
> ...


omg my snail's called brian too!! :lol2:


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

stephenie191 said:


> Do you offer him a variety of food?
> 
> What species is he?
> 
> ...



well i do offer him a variety of food but he will only eat tomato cucumber and soft lettuce - not iceberg
so picky!!! 

cant remember the species name but he has white at the end of his tail

his heat mat is always on from about 9- 6 and he still doesnt come out

hes only a year


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

marty.twigs said:


> well i do offer him a variety of food but he will only eat tomato cucumber and soft lettuce - not iceberg
> so picky!!!
> 
> cant remember the species name but he has white at the end of his tail
> ...


Well, 

They don't need heat mats, in this weather is possible hes over heating.

Heat mats really, only in the winter, 

They ned cuttlefish at ALL times. For their shell etc, if he has none this may be why.

Maybe consider getting him a friend?

I know they can do without but my snails seem to have their fave friends, following each other around the tank. etc.

my email is [email protected] if you have msn


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

It could be weather, one of mine is in hibernation at the moment because it's too cold for him, he might be ill.

Snails tend to get illness without a cause, could be a genetic problem. Some snails have weak genes and die from it.

Make sure his tank is moist (spray every day) fresh food every night and keep the tank cleanish, over cleaning a tank can also kill snails as they need the bacteria in their poop.

I would put the heatmat on from 9 till 12 then 6 - 10 on a night since on a night it's much colder and thats when they come out to play


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

is there any signs that i should look out for that may indicate that it is a genetic illness?


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Nope, alot of snails are being inbred because people breed them constanly.

I have had a few of mine i bred died due to bad genes allthough most of them were fine and are still growing.

Normally bad genes is a weak snail and a snail with bad growth.


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

i have put pics of him in the picture gallery about a week ago
hes a good enough size for his age i think


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Fulica can grow up to 5" but very rarely 
Wild caught ones can grow up to 6-7" 
I have one wild caugth one who is only 4" 


Yeah, he's a adult snail and if he's laid eggs then yeah, a year is about right.

Just keep him warm and if he doesnt eat try him on stage one baby food *it has no salt in it* 

Or sit him in water with fish food in it, he will soak up the nutriants from that


----------



## marty.twigs (Jul 15, 2008)

I GOT HIM OUT AND MOVING  YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY! 
he had me worried!!!
still not eating tho...will try your advise
thank yoooooou!!!!


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

*j*

awwwwwww


----------

